# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  More than 3 percent of men on active surveillance for prostate cancer may have mets

## LowRoad

*Mehr als 3 Prozent auf aktive Überwachung für Prostatakrebs von Männern kann Metastasen haben*

*[1]* New York, NY, den 11. April, 2016: Radikale Behandlungsmethoden wie Operation und Bestrahlung bei lokal begrenztem Prostatakarzinom können erhebliche Nebenwirkungen verursachen. Die aktive Überwachung (Active Surveillance  AS) wird bei Patienten mit klinischen niedrigrisiko Erkrankung zunehmend als Therapie Option akzeptiert, bei der ihre Lebensqualität erhalten bleibt. Trotz enger Überwachung, entwickelt sich jedoch in einer kleinen Anzahl von Patienten unter aktiver Überwachung eine metastatische Erkrankung. Etwa 3% der Patienten unter aktiver Überwachung hatten nach einer mittleren Beobachtungszeit von 7 Jahren nach der Diagnose Metastasen. Dieses Risiko stieg auf von 3% auf 10% bei Patienten mit Gleason-Score (GS) 7 Anteilen, entsprechend einem Forschungsbericht, veröffentlicht im Journal of Urology®.

Das PSA gestützte Screening hat die frühzeitige Diagnose und Behandlung von Prostatakrebs verbessert. Derzeit haben etwa 40% der neu diagnostizierten Patienten eine niedrigrisiko Prostatakrebs Erkrankung, gekennzeichnet durch ein Gleason-Score von ≤6 mit einem PSA Wert von ≤10ng/ml. Die aktive Überwachung ist eine Therapieform zur Behandlung von Prostatakrebs mit niedrigem und niedrig-mittlerem Risiko, entwickelt, um die Nebenwirkungen durch Überdiagnose und/oder Übertherapie zu reduzieren.

Die Forscher am Sunnybrook Health Sciences Centre der University of Toronto führten eine prospektive Kohortenstudie ab dem Jahr 1995 durch, um die Risikofaktoren für eine Metastasierung bei Patienten unter aktiver Überwachung zu beurteilen. "Dies ist eine detaillierte Analyse von dreißig Patienten, die zunächst mit aktiver Überwachung behandelt wurden, was gedacht war um niedrigrisiko Erkrankungen zu behandeln, die aber eine Krankheitsprogress bis schließlich zur Metastasierung erlitten", erklärt Laurence Klotz, MD, FRCS(C), Professor für Chirurgie an der Universität von Toronto . "Wir berichteten zuvor schon einmal von 5 solcher Patienten. Der vorliegende Bericht basiert jetzt auf einer wesentlich größeren Gruppe mit längerer Nachbeobachtungszeit, was eine günstige Gelegenheit für die Risikoanalyse darstellt."

Von den 980 Patienten die untersucht wurden, hatten  211 (21,5%) eine Erkrankung mit mittleres Risiko, 109 (11,1%), ein Ausgangs PSA Wert von >10ng/ml und 133 (13,6%) eine Gleason-Score 7 Erkrankung. Die Forscher analysierten die klinischen und pathologischen Korrelate der Patienten, die letztendlich Metastasen entwickelt hatten. Der mittlere Beobachtungszeitraum betrug 6,3Jahre (im Bereich von 0,2 bis 20.2Jahren).

Die Forscher bestätigten, dass eine aktive Überwachung (AS) bei Patienten mit geringem Risiko und in ausgewählten Patienten mit mittlerem Risiko, insbesondere solche mit GS 6 und PSA von mehr als 10ng/ml sicher erscheint. *Eine Metastasierung hat sich bei 3% (30 von 980) der Patienten entwickelt.* Von den 980 Patienten wurden 211 mit mittlerem Risiko eingestuft. 15 starben an Prostatakrebs und 4 wegen anderen Ursachen. 11 Patienten mit Metastasen lebten noch zum Ende der Studien Beobachtungszeit. Metastasen in Knochen entwickelte sich bei 18 Patienten (60%) und in den Lymphknoten in 13 Fällen(43%). Das Risiko der Metastasierung stieg auf 10% Prozent (13 von 133) bei Patienten mit Gleason-Score 7 Erkrankung.

Patienten bei denen Gleason 4 Anteile bei der diagnostischen Biopsie gefunden wurde haben ein erhöhtes Risiko für eine mögliche Metastasierung, wenn sie mit einem anfänglichen konservativen Ansatz behandelt werden. "*Die Anwesenheit von Gleason 4 Anteilen bei der diagnostischen Biopsie korreliert mit einem drei bis vierfach erhöhtem Risiko für die Entwicklung von Metastasen*", so Dr. Klotz. "Diese Patienten sollten mit Vorsicht eine aktive Überwachung angeboten bekommen. Eine weitergehende Bewertung mit einer Magnetresonanztomographie (MRT) und/oder genetischen Biomarkern erscheint verstärkt angeraten, wenn die aktive Überwachung als Therapie Option von diesen Patienten [mit GS 7 Anteilen] gewählt wird."

"Die Forscher könnten etwas überoptimistisch, was die Sicherheit der aktiven Überwachung angeht, sein - insbesondere bei Patienten mit Gleason 7 Erkrankung", sagt Michael O. Koch, MD, Vorsitzender der Abteilung für Urologie an der Indiana University School of Medicine. "Da die mittlere Beobachtungszeit nur 6,3 Jahren betrug, nimmt die Zahl der Patienten mit Gleason 7 Erkrankung, bei denen sich Metastasen entwickeln werden wahrscheinlich noch weiter zu. Momentan erscheint die aktive Überwachung für diese Gruppe von Patienten kein guter Rat zu sein."

"Die beschriebene Rate von 3% [Metastasierung bei niedrigrisiko Erkrankung] ist ein Best-Case-Szenario, und es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass viel mehr Männer eine metastatische Erkrankung hatten", bemerkte Joel B. Nelson, MD, Professor und Vorsitzender der Abteilung für Urologie an der Universität von Pittsburgh Medical Center. "Aktive Überwachung erscheint offenbar sicher bei Männern, die keine Progression erleiden. Die Aufgabe ist es jetzt eine Fehleinschätzung der Krankheit als langsam fortschreitend zu vermeiden, wenn dies nicht zutrifft, und Progression zu erkennen, bevor es zu spät ist."


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Eine schöne, ehrliche Untersuchung des Verlaufs von AS Patienten, allerdings aus Sicht der Zeit  1995! Die heutigen Diagnosemethoden sind dank multiparametrischen MRT und anderen Verbesserungen, sicher besser geeignet AS Patienten herauszufiltern, die weniger geeignet erscheinen. Letztendlich muss man sich aber immer klar darüber sein, das ein Restrisiko bestehen bleibt. Ich hatte diese Woche im Bericht aus Magdeburg einen *Vortrag von Prof. Gigerenzer* in Bezug auf die eigene Risikokompetenz eingestellt, die hier eine praktische Anwendung finden könnte?!

3% Risiko mit einem GS:6 und PSA ≤10ng/ml doch noch Metastasen zu entwickeln erscheint hoch, 97% Sicherheit diese nicht zu entwickeln klingt da vielleicht etwas freundlicher  obwohl der gleiche Sachverhalt gemeint ist. Auch muss man sich klar darüber werden, dass Metastasierung noch nicht zwangsläufig Tod durch Prostatakrebs bedeutet! Gerade beim Prostatakrebs ist die Progression oft erfreulich langsam, und das allgemeine Todesrisiko kann altersabhängig trotz metastasierter Erkrankung deutlich signifikanter erscheinen.

Bei der Risikoabwägung muss auch berücksichtigt werden, dass man nicht alle dieser 3 bis 10% der AS Patienten hätte durch frühzeitige lokale Therapien heilen können, da es leider immer Fälle gibt, wo schon bei Primärdiagnose eine versteckte  Metastasierung besteht, obwohl das Risikoprofil dies nicht prognostiziert!

Eine sehr gute Übersicht über die eigenen Chancen bei PCA Diagnose ist auf *den Seiten des MSKCC* vorhanden, schaut euch das mal an!

Nehmen wir beispielsweise mal an Herr A.S. bekommt die Diagnose PCA,


hat keine Herzproblemekein Asthma und kein COPDkeine Thrombosen, Lungenembolien ect.Hat NIE geraucht, ein normalen Blutfett- und Blutdruckwert, und keine Diabetes, keinen SchlaganfallIst 65 Jahre alt, T1c, M0, N0, GS:6, PSA:7ng/ml 




> Stellen Sie sich vor, er gäbe 100 Männer wie Sie: das gleiche Alter und die gleiche allgemeine Gesundheit und der gleiche Prostatakrebs in Bezug auf Stadium, Grad und PSA Wert. Wenn keiner dieser Männer eine lokale aggressive Behandlung mit kurativer Intention erhält, was würden wir erwarten, was passieren würde:




Selbst bei diesen relativ jungen und durchweg gesunden Patienten überwiegt die allgemeine Sterblichkeit gegenüber der PCA spezifischen Sterblichkeit um den Faktor von etwa 6! Hat der Patient Komorbiditäten wie beispielsweise:

Wurde schon einmal wegen Herzproblemen behandelt (Angina)Mildes Asthma und kein COPDMit Venen Thrombosen, aber keiner Lungenembolien ect.Hat 11-15 Zigaretten im Alter von 20 bis 42 Jahren geraucht,Mittlere BlutfetteLeicht erhöhten Blutdruck, keine Diabetes, keinen SchlaganfallIst 65 Jahre alt, T1c, M0, N0, GS:6, PSA:7ng/ml 

Dann sieht das schon deutlich anders aus, und diese Männer haben nur geringe Nebenerkrankungen:



Jetzt steigt das Risiko des nicht PCA assoziierten Todes auf etwa 25!

Dabei ist noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt, dass viele (nicht alle) dieser PCA Patienten durch rechtzeitige Intervention vor dem PCA Tod bewahrt werden können.

Wer als PCA Patient für As geeignet ist, sollte sich unbedingt eine individuellen Risikoanalyse erstellen. Ich hoffe, dafür ein paar Hinweise gegeben zu haben.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* EurekAlert!; More than 3 percent of men on active surveillance for prostate cancer may have metastases

----------


## MD Weiss

> Wer als PCA Patient für As geeignet ist, sollte sich unbedingt eine individuellen Risikoanalyse erstellen.


Wieder ein sehr informativer Beitrag! Auch aus der Profisicht kann man Ihr Engagement und Sachverstand nur bewundern!

Aber zurück, vielleicht verstehen sie jetzt etwas besser warum ich so allergisch auf pauschale Aussagen bin. In der Behandlung eines PCa gibt es kein schwarz oder weiß sondern auch jede Menge Schattierungen dazwischen. Diese individuelle Farbe zu finden kann kein Forum, auch nicht Dr. Google leisten, sondern die Ärzte ihres Vertrauens. Dies erfodert auch eine Zweit- oder sogar Drittmeinung.

MfG

MD Weiss

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

MD Weiss hat es schon auf den Punkt gebracht, wenn er ausführt: kein schwarz oder weiß, sondern auch jede Menge Schattierungen dazwischen. Gerade weil es sich auch um  das Best-Case-Szenario handelt, sollte eine individuelle Risikoanalyse erstellt werden, wenn jemand sich für AS entscheidet. Josef Dietz vom AK-Niedrigrisiko-PCa wird seine helle Freude an Deinem bemerkenswerten Beitrag in Sachen AS haben. Ich werde ihn gleich darüber informieren und hoffe, eine Reaktion zu bekommen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## uwes2403

> In der Behandlung eines PCa gibt es kein schwarz oder weiß sondern auch jede Menge Schattierungen dazwischen.


Wenn ich in den 3,5 Jahren, seit dem ich mich mit dem Thema befassen muß, etwas gelernt habe, dann genau das.....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Josef hat mir -* hier* - einen Link übermittelt und meint sinngemäß, wenn vom GS die Rede ist, dass man nachfragen müsse, um welchen GS es sich im Einzelfall überhaupt handelt, nämlich um GS von 1977 oder nach ISUP 2014 gradiert. Wenn man das nicht wisse, käme man wahrscheinlich jeweils zu abweichenden Ergebnissen.

Schließlich hat er auch noch auf die Vorträge -*hier* - aufmerksam gemacht, die am 11. Juni 2015 in Kassel anlässlich der 15. Ordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung des BPS gehalten wurden.

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*EAU Poster Session 804:*

*Metastasen und Tod nach 15 Jahren Nachbeobachtung bei Männern mit im Screening erkannten Niedrigrisiko Prostatakrebs, die mit protokollbasierter aktiver Überwachung (AS), radikaler Prostatektomie (RPE) oder Strahlentherapie (RT) behandelt wurden.*

Dieser Ansatz ist noch etwas aussagekräftiger, als die oben aufgeführte Studie, da hier, bei gleichen Voraussetzungen, AS mit den aggressiven Therapieformen Operation und Bestrahlung verglichen wird. Die Daten stammen aus der ERSPC Studie, wobei Patienten mit klarer AS Indikation (Gleason ≤6, Stadium ≤T2a, PSA ≤10ng/ml) eingeschlossen wurden. Davon wurden:

223 mit AS behandelt365 operiert (RPE), und312 unterzogen sich einer Strahlentherapie (RT) 

Allerdings wurden die Patienten nicht zufällig in die drei Möglichkeiten verteilt, sondern entschieden sich nach eigenem Wunsch, oder entsprechender Beratung, was ein gewisses Verzerrungspotential, beispielsweise altersbedingt, verursachen könnte:




Und hier die Ergebnisse nach 5, 10 und 15 Jahren:




Berechnet man die altersbedingte Verzerrung heraus, dann sind die Daten für das Metastasenfreie- und Gesamtüberleben praktisch identisch. Wenig überraschend, wenn man die bisherigen Präsentationen zu AS betrachtet. Lediglich die ProtecT Studie aus dem Vereinigten Königreich (UK) hatte bei einem AS ähnlichen Protokoll deutlich schlechtere Daten gesehen. Dies führte dann in der Berichterstattung der Boulevardpresse zu der Einschätzung, dass AS weniger geeignet für PCA Patienten wäre  was definitiv falsch ist, da das AS Protokoll wie es in der ProtecT Studie eingesetzt wurde nicht mit dem heutzutage verwendeten AS Protokoll vergleichbar ist.

*Mein Fazit:*
Bei Niedrigrisikoerkrankung sind die drei möglichen Therapieformen AS, RPE und RT gleichwertig. Eine frühe Intervention durch RPE oder RT kann Metastasierung nicht verhindern  die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber äußerst gering.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[1]:* Verbeek; Metastases and death after 15 year of follow-up in men with screen-detected low-risk prostate cancer treated with protocol based active surveillance, radical prostatectomy or radiotherapy

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Andi,

einmal mehr vielen Dank für Deine Mühe und die Aussagekraft Deines Schlußsatzes.

Herzliche Grüße von einem angesichts der Ergebnisse doch sehr nachdenklichen Harald.

----------


## MartinWK

Ich konnte nirgendwo den Unterschied zwischen Active Surveillance und Active Monitoring finden. Alle Quellen behandeln das als identisch. Ist AM = watchful waiting?

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Martin,

- *das* - gibt Dir die gewünschte Aufklärung ohne weitere Worte.

Gruß Harald

----------


## MartinWK

Das erklärt (den mir bekannten Unterschied zwischen) AS und WW, aber nicht AM. Die von LowRoad zitierte Studie bezieht sich auf den Unterschied zwischen AS und AM.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Das erklärt (den mir bekannten Unterschied zwischen) AS und WW, aber nicht AM. Die von LowRoad zitierte Studie bezieht sich auf den Unterschied zwischen AS und AM.


Wenn ich es richtig kapiert habe, ist doch wohl AS und AM identisch?

----------


## MartinWK

Im Link von LowRoad: *[1]:*  Verbeek; Metastases and death after 15 year of follow-up in men with  screen-detected low-risk prostate cancer treated with protocol based  active surveillance, radical prostatectomy or radiotherapy
heißt es:
"...the primary issue with the study remains that the active monitoring arm is significantly different than active surveillance..."
Diese Studie bezieht sich auf Männer mit AS im Vergleich zu den Patienten in der ProtecT-Studie, welche AM durchführten.
Aus dem Hinweis in der Studie, dass die Männer mit AM älter gewesen sind, könnte man schließen, dass damit WW = watchful waiting gemeint ist, aber das entspricht nicht der üblichen Nomenklatur.

Egal was gemeint ist: zwar wurden hier aus älteren Datenbeständen Ergebnisse "gequetscht", die vielleicht aufgrund höherer Strahlendosen heute und von Verbesserungen bei der RPE in der nächsten restrospektiven Studie in 5 oder 10 Jahren anders ausfallen werden - die Zahlen suggerieren, daß bei GS ≤3+3, ≤T2a PCa eine Empfehlung für Strahlentherapie aus Sicht der häufig geforderten "evidenz-basierten" Medizin grob fahrlässig sein sollte und eine Empfehlung für RPE leichtsinning - wobei der geringe Vorteil gerade rechtfertigt, dem Patienten letztere anzubieten, und ihm dabei deutlich die Folgen und den geringen Vorteil vor Augen zu halten.

----------


## LowRoad

*Martin, Harald,*
Hier ist offensichtlich etwas Klarstellung notwendig, ich will es versuchen.

Ab und an gibt es in der Medizin lang laufende Studien, die wirklich wichtige Daten liefern. Dies ist besonders bei Prostatakrebs  wichtig, da dieser erfreulicherweise meist eine sehr langsam verlaufende Erkrankung ist. Vor- oder Nachteile einer eingeschlagenen Strategie zeigen sich dann erst nach 10 bis 20 Jahren. Eine dieser Studien war und ist die* ProtecT-UK Studie*, die in einem sehr großem Patientenkollektiv die unterschiedlichen Behandlungsmethoden, Operation (RPE), Bestrahlung (RT) und Abwarten (AM) untersuchen wollte. Dazu wurden alle durch Screening mit einer lokalen Erkrankung diagnostizierten Patienten eingeladen sich in die drei Arme der Studie zu randomisieren, 1643 von 2664 kamen diesem Wunsch nach:




Die Auswahl in den _"Active Monitoring"_ (AM) genannten Arm, war aber deutlich toleranter als es das heutzutage angewandte AS Protokoll erlaubt. So waren auch aPSA Werte ≥10ng/ml und Gleason Grade ≥7 zulässig:



Wird dieses Protokoll  eingesetzt ist AM eben nicht gleichwertig mit RPE und/oder RT, da es zu deutlich mehr Metastasenbildung kommt (6.3 vs. 2.4(RPE) und 3.0(RT) /1000 person year), was als Frühindikator (Surrogate Marker) für das krankheitsspezifische Überleben gelten darf.



Es ging nun durch die Presse, dass AS, was man der Einfachheit halber mit dem Protect-AM Protokoll gleichgesetzt hat, nicht gleichwertig zu direkter Intervention wäre. Um dem zu begegnen hat Verbeek in den Daten der ERSPC Studie, auch einer wirklich wichtigen Langzeitstudie, Patienten nach heutigen AS Kriterien (Gleason ≤6, Stadium ≤T2a, PSA ≤10ng/ml) untersucht. Nimmt man diese strengeren Kriterien für AS, dann ist, zumindest in Bezug auf die Metastasenbildung nach 15 Jahren, AS gleichwertig mit sofortiger Intervention durch RPE oder RT. Alles andere ist Schönreden von emotionalen Paniksituationen. Wer AS nicht aushält sollte sich seiner Angst stellen, nicht versuchen sich das zurechtzubiegen oder durchaus seriöse statistische Auswertungen schlecht zu machen _(älteren Datenbeständen Ergebnisse "gequetscht"..)_!

Natürlich darf man mit dem AS Protokoll wie es aktuell gilt nicht zufrieden sein. Verbesserungsvorschläge hat beispielsweise Dr. Klotz formuliert  ich hatte ein entsprechendes Interview von ihm übersetzt, *bitte um Beachtung*!

Any questions left?

----------


## RalfDm

> Any questions left?


No, not exactly.

Vom 24. bis zum 28. März fand in London der EAU-Kongress 2017 statt (EAU = European Association of Urologists), mit >10.000 Teilnehmern. Mit zweien von ihnen sprach ich in den vergangenen Tagen. Eine wichtige Botschaft, die sie mitbrachten: Die Tendenz geht eindeutig dahin, Patienten mit einem Gleason-6-PCa routinemäßig die Active Surveillance zu empfehlen. Es ist klar, dass es noch einige Zeit dauern wird, bis sich das bis zur urologischen Praxis an der Ecke herumspricht. Auch klar ist aber, dass international daran gearbeitet wird, die Diagnostik immer noch weiter zu verfeinern, um wirklich nur denjenigen Männern die AS zu empfehlen, für die jede definitive Therapie mit hoher Sicherheit eine Übertherapie wäre.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi, hallo Ralf,

diese:

*"Active surveillance is often used to mean monitoring the cancer closely. Usually this approach includes a doctor visit with a prostate-specific antigen (PSA) blood test and digital rectal exam (DRE) about every 6 months. Prostate biopsies may be done every year as well. If your test results change, your doctor would then talk to you about treatment options."
*
Formulierung aus meinem zuvor eingestellten LinK. https://www.cancer.org/cancer/prosta...l-waiting.html

war Auslöser meiner festen Überzeugung, dass mit AM letztlich auch AS gemeint war/ist. Das Wort Monitoring ließ mich darauf schließen.

WW, also watchful waiting war nie mein Thema.

Auch in gedruckten Hinweisen wie -* hier* - ist zwar sowohl von Active Surveillance = AS als auch von  Watchful Waiting= WW die Rede. Letztlich kommt aber doch gezielt AS in den Vordergrund.

Auch das -* hier* - sollte man sich zu Gemüte führen.

Am 2. Februar 2013 hatte ich im Forum vom Magdeburger Symposium 2013 berichtet:

Prof. Dr. Martin Schostak ließ es sich nicht nehmen, selbst zum Thema "Active-Surveillance - wer profitiert (nicht) das Wort zu ergreifen.

*"Watchfull waiting: Ziel ist die Therapievermeidung, Patientencharakteristik: > 70Jahre oder LE < 15 Jahre, Tumorcharakteristik: Jedes T Gleason < 8 und jedes PSA, Monitoring: kein PSA, keine Biopsien, Therapieindikation: symptomatische Progression, Therapietiming: verzögert, Therapieziel: Palliation.
*
*Active surveillance: Ziel ist die individuelle Therapie, Patientencharakteristik: sehr guter Zustand, 50-70 Jahre, Tumorcharakteristik: T1-T2, Gleason < 7, PSA < 10 ng/ml, Monitoring: häufig PSA und Biopsien, Therapieindikation: PSA DT, Gleason ansteigend, Tumorvolumen ansteigend, Wunsch des Patienten, Therapietiming: früh, Therapieziel: radikale Therapie.
*
Es wurde auch das Thema Potenz beleuchtet, das vielfach überbewertet wird. Der Median des IIEF-5-Score vor RPX beträgt 20/25 (n=5218)* Schostak et al. BJU int. 2012

Der durchschnittliche IIEF-5-Score in einer interdisziplinären Sprechstunde beträgt 17/25 (n=2500) ** Schostak Charitè, n=2500. unpublished

Zum IIEF-5-Score bitte -* hier* -  lesen. Man kann dann seinen persönlichen Score beim ehrlichen Anklicken der Fragestellungen in Erfahrung bringen.

Wer profitiert von AS ?:

*Lange Lebenserwartung, geringe Progressionswahrscheinlichkeit, erhaltene Potenz, wenig Mictionsprobleme, hohe Compliance, insb. bez. Biopsien, der Arzt - pro Quartal Ziffern: 26316 oder extrabudgetär 86512.

Wer profitiert nicht von AS ?: mittlere Lebenserwartung, mittlere Progressionswahrscheinlichkeit, reduzierte Potenz, Mictionsprobleme, Incompliance, Krebsangst, die Kliniken (Fallzahlen ?).
*
Nun denn, nach Ralfs Einblendung vom EAU-Kongress 2017 wird dann hoffentlich das Thema AS die verdiente Beachtung finden.

P.S.: Zum Symposium Magdeburg 2013 -* hier* - 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Schorschel

> No, not exactly.
> 
> Vom 24. bis zum 28. März fand in London der EAU-Kongress 2017 statt (EAU = European Association of Urologists), mit >10.000 Teilnehmern. Mit zweien von ihnen sprach ich in den vergangenen Tagen. Eine wichtige Botschaft, die sie mitbrachten: Die Tendenz geht eindeutig dahin, Patienten mit einem Gleason-6-PCa routinemäßig die Active Surveillance zu empfehlen. Es ist klar, dass es noch einige Zeit dauern wird, bis sich das bis zur urologischen Praxis an der Ecke herumspricht. Auch klar ist aber, dass international daran gearbeitet wird, die Diagnostik immer noch weiter zu verfeinern, um wirklich nur denjenigen Männern die AS zu empfehlen, für die jede definitive Therapie mit hoher Sicherheit eine Übertherapie wäre.
> 
> Ralf


Hallo,

ich freue mich, dass etwas, was ich schon vor fast 8 Jahren versucht habe zu postulieren - siehe hier -

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?4360-AS-als-echte-Therapieoption&p=36265#post36265

sich jetzt so langsam durchsetzt.

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

*Zur Erinnerung*

Auf der homepage des BPS ist mittlerweile zu lesen: https://www.urologenportal.de/pressebereich/pressemitteilungen/presse-aktuell/neubewertung-des-psa-tests-urologen-plaedieren-fuer-baseline-psa-nach-informierter-patienten-entscheidung-03052017.html

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Schorschel,

es ist schön, nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von Dir zu sehen. Ich hoffe, es geht Dir gut.
Sicher hat man vor acht Jahren schon über die AS diskutiert, auch wenn sie damals vielleicht noch nicht so hieß. Aber es herrschte doch noch große Unsicherheit darüber, welche Männer in Betracht kamen, wie die Verlaufskontrolle gestaltet werden und wann die AS abgebrochen und eine "definitve" Therapie angegangen werden sollte.
Inzwischen haben dazu drei internationale Konferenzen stattgefunden: 2012 in Rotterdam, 2014 in Amsterdam und 2016 in Mailand. Ich bin einigermaßen stolz darauf, für den BPS an allen dreien teilgenommen zu haben. Ich berichtete *hier* und *hier* (Seite 4). Jetzt kommt die vom EAU-Kongress berichtete Tendenz hinzu. Ich habe durchaus Verständnis für die Urologen, die bisher ihren Patienten nichts Falsches empfehlen wollten und noch wollen. Allmählich aber kristallisiert sich die Erkenntnis heraus, dass die AS durchaus ein zuverlässiges Konzept ist. Mancher Patient und mancher Arzt hat allerdings noch nicht begriffen, dass eine leitliniengemäße Verlaufskontrolle und ggf. ein Abbruch der AS unbedingt Bestandteile der AS-Strategie sind. Es gibt keine Garantie dafür, dass eine AS bis zum natürlichen Ableben aus anderer Ursache durchgehalten werden kann, aber es können Lebensjahre ohne krankheitsbedingte körperliche Einschränkungen und ohne Verlust der Lebensqualität gewonnen werden.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank, dass Du nach Schorschels langer Forumsabstinenz die Freude über sein plötzliches Lebenszeichen zum Ausdruck gebracht hast. Ich wollte nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen, freue mich aber auch über Schorschels Hinweis auf den damaligen wahrlich spannend abgelaufenen thread. Noch mehr freue ich mich über den folgenden Profileintrag von Schorschel: Per heute PSA konstant unauffällig. Harnstrahl immer noch kräftig. Keinerlei Inkontinenz. Potenz prima - GV wunderbar. Schorschel 18.12.2016

 Ralf, die von Dir gebündelten Erkenntnisse nach Deinen Teilnahmen an allen drei internationalen Konferenzen bringen wahrlich das komprimiert, was aktuell wohl irgendwann hoffentlich realistisch werden könnte/sollte.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Ralf, hallo Harald!

Damals war es _mein_ persönlicher Weg, für den ich hier im Forum geworben (oft auch engagiert gekämpft) habe und für den ich mir damals manche Anfeindung eingehandelt habe. Sehr viele meiner weit über 1.000 Posts drehten sich um das Thema AS.

Es tut gut zu erfahren, dass es nicht nur mir gut geht (fast 13 Jahre nach meiner PK-Diagnose mit sofotiger RPE-Empfehlung), sondern dass "mein" Weg, den ich schon damals vielen Mitstreitern bei Vorliegen entsprechender Bedingungen (siehe damaliger Thread) empfohlen habe und der viele vorschnelle Operationen und viel Leid erspart, jetzt mehr und mehr auch von der Schulmedizin anerkannt wird.

Ich wünsche allen Mitstreitern alles erdenklich Gute auf _ihrem_ persönlichen Weg!

Schorschel

----------

